# être - passé composé / imparfait - j'ai été / j'étais, etc.



## DaniL

Bonsoir tout le monde,

J'essaie d'imaginer comment me présenter devant un employeur potentiel.

Dois-je dire :

« J'ai été étudiant en économie [je ne le suis plus], il ne me manque que le mémoire de maîtrise [sous-entendu : mais j'ai fait tout les examens] pour avoir mon diplôme », 

ou plutôt

« J'étais étudiant en économie ... »

Personnellement, je suis pour « j'ai été », car je voudrais souligner qu'à présent, je ne le suis plus.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me confirmer si c'est bon ? Si non, qu'est-ce qui ne va pas ?

Je vous remercie d'avance de vos commentaires.


----------



## Klimaxxx

Dire "j'étais" veut également dire que ce n'est plus le cas.

Personnellement je dirais simplement "j'ai étudié l'économie"/"j'ai fais des études d'économie" ou, comme sur un C.V, préciser quel est ton diplôme : "je suis diplômé en...".


----------



## tilt

C'est bien le passé composé qu'il faut employer, ici.

L'imparfait n'aurait de sens que si _j'étais étudiant_ servait à dresser le "décor" d'une autre action, plus ponctuelle : _j'étais étudiant en économie quand j'ai décidé de changer d'orientation_, par exemple.


----------



## Herr Mueller Luedenscheid

Bonsoir,
quelqu'un m' a dit que quand on parlait d'une réunion qui  avait eu lieu dans le passé, on ne pouvait pas dire "J' AI ETE assis à  côté de François et François A ETE assis à côté de Jean", mais qu'il  fallait dire "J' ETAIS assis à côté de François et François ETAIT assis à  côté de Jean".

Je comprends que l' imparfait est un temps qui  exprime souvent une simultanéité par rapport à un autre point dans le  passé. Je comprends pourquoi dans 

"J' ETAIS assis à côté de François et François ETAIT assis à côté de Jean *quand le président a commencé à parler*." 
 on ne peut employer que l' imparfait.

Mais  est-ce qu ' il est vraiment impossible de dire "Hier j' ai assisté à  une réunion...j' ai été à côté de X et X a été assis à côté de Y."

Ici ce qu' on veut exprimer c' est que  *pendant tout le temps* qu' a duré la réunion on a été assis à côt' de quelqu' un, non?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

J'ai été assis = pendant une partie de la réunion.
J'étais assis = pendant toute la réunion.


----------



## Herr Mueller Luedenscheid

merci pour votre réponse.
alors, si j' ai bien compris on dit, lorsqu' on parle d' un vol en avion (par exemple):

"Le vol a été agréable...j'ETAIS assis de X..."

parce  qu' on a été assis à côté de X pendant toute la durée du vol et pas  seulement pendant les premières 30 minutes, par exemple...
est-ce que c'est correct?
merci d'avance


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Oui c'est correct.

Pendant la révolution j'étais boulanger = pendant toute la révolution.
Pendant la révolution j'ai été boulanger (puis mécanicien puis électricien...) = pendant une partie de la révolution.


----------



## Chimel

Lacuzon a entièrement raison. Je voulais juste préciser une chose, pour que vous compreniez bien la raison.

Si l'usage de l'imparfait vous paraît logique avec "quand le président a parlé", il doit aussi vous paraître logique avec le complément non verbal "pendant le discours du président".

Autrement dit, peu importe que l'action à laquelle il est fait référence soit exprimée sous forme verbale ou non verbale, la logique est la même. "Pendant la guerre, il était boulanger" pourrait se dire (moins élégamment) "Pendant que la guerre se déroulait...".


----------



## Herr Mueller Luedenscheid

Bonsoir,
l'usage de l' imparfait me paraît parfaitement logique avec "quand le président a parlé" parce que le verbe au passé composé *"a parlé*"  functionne comme point de référence par rapport au verbe à l'imparfait;  on comprend que les personnes dont ont parle ETAIENT déjà assises au  moment où le président a parlé.

Dans la phrase "Pendant la  guerre, il était boulanger." l'usage de l 'imparfait me paraît aussi  logique parce que la personne dont on parle était déjà boulanger quand  la guerre a éclaté et lorsque la guerre s' est terminée elle l' était  toujours...

Or, dans "Hier j' assisté à une réunion... J'étais assis à coté de X et X était assis à côté de Y..."
l'usage  de l' imparfait me paraît moins logique, parce que dans cette phrase  celui qui parle ne fait que constater qu' il a été assis à côté de  quelqu' un à partir du moment où la réunion a commencé jusqu' au moment  où elle s' est terminée.
Je ne vois donc pas simultanéité par rapport  à un autre moment dans le passé comme dans "J' étais assis à côté de  François et François était assis à côté de Jean _quand le président a commencé à parler._"


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

En général on est déjà assis les uns à côté des autres, plus ou moins par affinité, avant que la réunion ne commence.


----------



## Chimel

Je crois que votre difficulté vient du fait que vous pensez que l'imparfait se justifie uniquement par rapport à un autre point de référence dans le passé explicitement exprimé. Comme Lacuzon l'explique, ce point de référence peut être implicite, lié à la situation concrète ou au contexte.

Autre exemple: quelqu'un me téléphone et me demande "Je ne te dérange pas, j'espère?" Et je lui réponds: "Si, je dormais". Il n'y a là non plus aucune référence explicite à un autre fait dans le passé.


----------



## Ryuork

J'ai une autre question :
Dans la langue parlée, est-ce qu'on utilise le passé composé:
"ABC n'a pas seulement été un poète sublime, il avait un sens de l'humour développé."?
ou l'imparfait (était)?

Merci.


----------



## Logospreference-1

*Était *ou *a été*, on pourrait dire les deux.
Quand on parle d'une personne au passé, quel que soit le temps utilisé il ne doit pas y avoir beaucoup de différence entre langue écrite et langue parlée.

S'il y a lieu il faut évidemment considérer l'ensemble du texte, surtout s'il s'agit d'un récit ou s'il est sur le ton d'un récit. Quand on entend _ABC n'*a* pas seulement* été* un poète sublime_, on s'attend à des développements.


----------



## Amidelalanguefrançaise

Bonjour,
je connais les aspect des temps imparfait et passé composé qui se trouvent dans les manuels. Mais je ne peux pas les utilisé intuitivement dans des phrase courtes si je n'explique pas verbalement le contexte. Et j'espère que vous pouvez me dire quelles possibilités de ces exemples suivants sont correctes:

"Je ne étais pas sûr si le cadeau te plaît" ou "Je n'ai pas été sûr si le cadeau te plaît" (Quand je donne un cadeau à un copain)

Merci d'avance


----------



## agnelo

Amidelalanguefrançaise said:


> "Je ne étais pas sûr si le cadeau te plaît" ou "Je n'ai pas été sûr si le cadeau te plaît"



Je n'*étais* pas sûr […] si le cadeau te plairait. (incertitude)

[…]


----------



## Amidelalanguefrançaise

Merci beaucoup, 
Mais pourquoi l'imparfait? Je ne le comprends pas


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme il s'agit de la description d'un état et non d'une action, on utilise l'imparfait.

[…]


----------



## Amidelalanguefrançaise

Klimaxxx said:


> Dire "j'étais" veut également dire que ce n'est plus le cas.
> 
> Personnellement je dirais simplement "j'ai étudié l'économie"/"j'ai fais des études d'économie" ou, comme sur un C.V, préciser quel est ton diplôme : "je suis diplômé en...".


C'est exactement mon problème. On dit bien j'étais étudiant. Mais j'ai fais des études. Ce sont des expressions qui ont le même sens. Et les deux décrivent un état. Mais avec être on utilise l'imparfait et pour faire le passé composé. Et on demande bien: "Tes vacances ont été comment?" bien que ce soit, de mon avis, un état aussi.



tilt said:


> C'est bien le passé composé qu'il faut employer, ici.
> 
> L'imparfait n'aurait de sens que si _j'étais étudiant_ servait à dresser le "décor" d'une autre action, plus ponctuelle : _j'étais étudiant en économie quand j'ai décidé de changer d'orientation_, par exemple.


C'est ce que je pensais aussi. Il n'y a pas de contexte. En ce contexte par exemple je le comprendrais: Je n'étais pas sûr si ça te plairait, pourtant je l'ai acheté. En ce contexte s'est bien clair, parce que je l'ai acheté (action) pendant que je n'étais pas sûr (une information aditionnelle et un état qui est interrompu par l'action) mais si je dit je n'étais pas sûr, s'est un état qui s'est passé au passé. Et il est fini maintenant.


----------



## agnelo

Amidelalanguefrançaise said:


> Et on demande bien: "Tes vacances ont été comment?"


On a tort. On devrait demander:_ Comment se sont passées tes vacances ?_


----------



## Maître Capello

Amidelalanguefrançaise said:


> On dit bien j'étais étudiant. Mais j'ai fais des études. Ce sont des expressions qui ont le même sens. Et les deux décrivent un état.


Non, seul _J'*étais* étudiant_ décrit un *état passé*, tandis que _J'*ai fait* des études décrit une *action passée*, voire son *résultat présent*_.


----------



## Chimel

La confusion vient peut-être du fait qu'au début de ce fil, on semble recommander le passé composé (message #3). Mais ce passé composé s'applique en fait à _j'ai étudié l'économie/j'ai fait des études d'économie_.

_J'ai été étudiant en économie_ est une phrase un peu curieuse, qui ne pourrait se concevoir que dans certains cas particuliers.

Comme être étudiant décrit un état, on l'utilisera normalement à l'imparfait, souvent en opposition avec une action précise: _J'étais (encore) étudiant quand j'ai rencontré Véronique_.


----------



## C_18

Bonjour,
deux questions similaires concernant l'emploi des temps avec _être_:
Pourquoi dit-on _J'ai toujours été intéressé(e) par XY_, même si _toujours _est un mot qui décrit une durée et se trouve souvent dans les manuels de grammaire comme un mot indiquant l'imparfait?
J'ai une fois lu la phrase _J'ai toujours été amoureuse de lui_.
Mais être amoureuse c'est bien un état et non une action. Est-ce qu'il y a un cas dans lequel on pourrait dire _J'étais toujours amoureuse de lui_?
Merci de votre aide! Je vois bien que pour les locuteurs natifs d'allemand c'est très dur dans certains cas. Selon moi, ça résulte du fait qu'on différencie entre description (imp) et temps limité (pc), mais parfois il y a des états qui sont déjà terminés... est-ce que le temps est plus fort? (exemple là haut avec être amoureuse)


----------



## jekoh

_J'étais toujours amoureuse de Gontrand quand j'ai rencontré  Jean-Kévin = _j'ai cessé ensuite de l'être _
J'ai toujours été amoureuse de Gontrand (même quand je le trompais avec Jean-Kévin)_ = j'ai n'ai jamais cessé de l'être, je le suis encore

Dans la première phrase, _toujours_ a le sens de _encore._


----------



## C_18

Merci jekoh, maintenant la différence du sens est plus clair! 
Néanmoins, je ne comprends pas pourquoi exactement le passé composé s'utilise pour ce genre de situation, car être amoureux/se est un état. Donc si je parlais juste de mes sentiments, je dirais: "J'étais amoureux/se". Mais le toujours change le temps, il me semble, et alors je dois utiliser le passé composé. Est-ce que le temps est toujours plus fort et change un état décrit par l'imparfait comme ça? 
Bonne soirée!


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,

Avec _toujours_, on utilise le plus souvent le *passé composé* : j'ai toujours vécu ici, j'ai toujours voulu devenir chanteur, j'ai toujours aimé la poésie, etc.

Si vous dites _J'étais toujours amoureuse_..., on comprend le mot _toujours _dans le sens de _encore _: _J'étais encore amoureuse de Pierre_ (= je n'avais pas arrêté d'aimer Pierre) _lorsque j'ai rencontré Paul_.

On peut également utiliser _toujours _avec l'imparfait pour parler d'une habitude passée : _J'étais toujours en manque d'argent lorsque j'étais étudiant._


C_18 said:


> Donc si je parlais juste de mes sentiments, je dirais: "J'étais amoureux/se". Mais le toujours change le temps, il me semble, et alors je dois utiliser le passé composé.


En fait, on ne passe pas de l'imparfait au passé composé; on passe du *présent *au passé composé, à cause du mot _toujours _qui englobe forcément le passé.

_J'*aime *Romain. Je l'*ai *toujours *aimé*. Je l'aime depuis que je l'ai rencontré.
J'*aimais *Romain. Je l'*avais *toujours *aimé*. Je l'aimais depuis que je l'avais rencontré._


----------



## Chimel

C_18 said:


> J'ai une fois lu la phrase _J'ai toujours été amoureuse de lui_.
> Mais être amoureuse c'est bien un état et non une action.


Un verbe d'état peut très bien se conjuguer au passé composé pour exprimer un état ressenti à un moment précis, qui a alors pratiquement la valeur d'une "action": _J'ai été triste d'apprendre ça_.

Avec _toujours_, c'est plus difficile à justifier logiquement. Disons que _toujours_ (sauf dans le sens de _encore_, comme dit plus haut) et _jamais_ demandent le passé composé. On dira aussi: _je n'ai jamais été amoureuse de lui_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Chimel said:


> Disons que _toujours_ (sauf dans le sens de _encore_, comme dit plus haut) et _jamais_ demandent le passé composé.


Souvent, mais pas toujours, notamment pour les habitudes passées…

_Avant la mort de son fils elle était toujours débordante de joie. Aujourd'hui elle fait peine à voir._


----------



## Chimel

Oui, j'aurais dû préciser: _toujours_ et _jamais_ lorsqu'ils signifient "jusqu'au moment présent".


----------



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour,

Jules travaille dans une école.

_Ainsi se passe la matinée. Quand l'heure du diner arrive, je soupire de soulagement. Le début de la journée *était *plutôt épuisant. J'ai bien mérité une pause._

Pourriez-vous me dire ce que je dois employer ici : passé composé ou imparfait ? À mon avis, les deux sont possibles, mais je ne sais pas quelle option est meilleure.

Merci


----------



## Locape

Il s'agit du 'dîner' québécois, n'est-ce pas ? Donc du déjeuner français ? Je dirais que les deux sont possibles, spontanément j'utiliserais l'imparfait.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux temps sont possibles dans ce contexte selon que le locuteur veut parler du passé uniquement (avec l'imparfait) ou de son résultat sur le présent (avec le passé composé).


----------



## Alessa Azure

Locape said:


> Il s'agit du 'dîner' québécois, n'est-ce pas ?


Il s'agit du repas du midi. Oui, Antidote dit que _diner _est un repas du soir, mais qu'au Québec, c'est un repas du midi.

Merci


----------



## Anna-chonger

Lacuzon said:


> J'ai été assis = pendant une partie de la réunion.
> J'étais assis = pendant toute la réunion.



Imaginons que j'écris un texte sur ce qu'on a fait hier. Après avoir décrit et énuméré plusieurs évènements, je résume : "Tout le monde (être) content."
On emploie le pc ou bien l'imparfait ?

Merci d'avance pour votre attention.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux temps sont a priori possibles selon la nuance que le locuteur veut faire passer et selon le contexte exact qui nous manque ici. Qu'avez-vous fait exactement la veille ? De quels événements est-il question ? En quoi les gens ont-ils été satisfaits ?


----------



## Anna-chonger

Ah, par exemple, hier c'était mon anniversaire. Mes amis et moi nous nous sommes bien amusés. Donc... tout le monde (être) heureux. Oui, content dans le sens de heureux.


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans ce cas l'imparfait, qui décrit un *état*, me semble préférable.

_Tout le monde était content._


----------



## Anna-chonger

Oui ok. 
Mais pourrait-on le considérer comme une sorte de "bilan", qui entraînerait le pc ?


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Oui, mais ce sera plus clair si tu modifies légèrement le contexte, en y introduisant la notion d'attente : « Hier c'était mon anniversaire et je voulais réussir cette soirée. Mes amis et moi nous nous sommes bien amusés et tout le monde *a été* content ».
Il y a projet + résultat (bilan).

L'imparfait (message # 36) convient pour exprimer *l'état* résultant de l'action, le PC décrit plus *un processus* (achevé).


----------



## Maître Capello

D'accord avec Piotr. Le passé composé récapitulatif serait en outre envisageable juste à la fin de ladite journée au moment où les convives rentrent chez eux.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Merci à vous deux !


Maître Capello said:


> Le passé composé récapitulatif serait en outre envisageable juste à la fin de ladite journée au moment où les convives rentrent chez eux.


Hmmm... intéressant...


----------



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour,

X *était *l'enseignant de Y pendant sa deuxième année.

Est-ce que l'imparfait est possible ici ou seul le passé composé est correct à cause du mot _pendant _?

Merci


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

L'imparfait est le temps de la durée dans le passé : il convient tout à fait avec _pendant_. Quel autre temps aurais-tu utilisé (plusieurs réponses possibles) ?


----------



## Alessa Azure

Alors, le passé composé, le passé simple, le plus-que-parfait, si on est dans le passé.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> le passé composé, le passé simple, le plus-que-parfait,


Oui, et chacun apporte une nuance différente au texte. Tu peux t'en apercevoir en conjuguant ta phrase à chacun de ces temps.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Oui, merci.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour,

C'est l'ange gardien de Bastien qui pense :

_« Adieu, Bastien», je lui murmure. Je ne sais plus que lui souhaiter d’autre. J’aimerais lui chuchoter que je lui *étais *fidèle toute ma vie, mais je n’ai pas l’habitude de prononcer de beaux discours._

Quelqu'un m'a dit qu'il faut écrire soit _je lui *étais *fidèle, mais…, _soit _je lui *ai été *fidèle toute ma vie, mais... _


Lacuzon said:


> J'ai été assis = pendant une partie de la réunion.
> J'étais assis = pendant toute la réunion.



Je ne comprends pas pourquoi je ne peux pas dire _je lui *étais *fidèle *toute ma vie*, mais… _D'après l'explication de Lacuzon, cela doit être possible.

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme Bastien n'est pas encore mort et que son ange gardien lui est encore fidèle maintenant, seul le passé composé se justifie ici.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci. Est-ce que_ je lui *étais *fidèle *toute ma vie *_ou _je lui *étais *fidèle _sont de « graves » fautes ? Parce que la première personne qui a lu ce texte ne l'a pas remarqué et la deuxième m'a dit que _je lui *étais *fidèle _était possible.


----------



## Bezoard

Comme "toute ma vie" implique un constat final, je n'envisage qu'un passe composé : _je lui ai été fidèle toute ma vie._


----------



## Maître Capello

L'imparfait est pour moi aussi hors de question dans votre contexte, avec ou sans _toute ma vie_, car il sous-entend que l'ange gardien n'est maintenant plus fidèle à Bastien.

_Je lui *étais *fidèle (toute ma vie)_. 
_Je lui *ai été *fidèle (toute ma vie)_.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour,

Roman descend sur terre. Il parle au directeur de l'usine qui ne le reconnait pas.

— _Hier matin, qui d’autre *a été *avec toi lorsque vous avez trouvé le fugitif (*)?_

(*) Roman parle de lui-même.

Quelqu'un m'a dit qu'il fallait employer l'imparfait ici. _Hier matin, qui d’autre *était *avec toi lorsque vous avez trouvé le fugitif ? _Mais je pense que les deux temps sont corrects. Pourriez-vous me dire quel temps je dois utiliser ? 

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Il faut en effet employer l'imparfait dans ce cas ; le passé composé serait franchement curieux.


----------



## nicduf

Il faut employer l'imparfait: .... _qui d’autre *était *avec toi_ : c'est l'arrière plan de l'action (on pourrait représenter cette proposition par un trait),
_lorsque vous *avez trouvé l*e fugitif, c'est l'action principale (_on pourrait la représenter par un point sur le trait précédent_)._
Le sens de la phrase est que l'action au Passé-composé s'est déroulée* pendant qu'il était avec X*_*,* d'où l'emploi de l'imparfait._


----------



## Alessa Azure

Oui, c'est vrai, j'ai oublié la deuxième partie _lorsque vous avez trouvé le fugitif _! Merci.


----------

